# coroplast discontinued at Home Depot



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Today I went to home depot to look for coroplast. They didn't know what it was (try finding an item when you don't know what you're looking for) so I had them do an image search online. It took several calls to different departments and one to what I assume was the store manager, and finally they told me it had been discontinued!!!! 

So I don't know if it's the the Home Depot in my area, or if it's the whole chain but I know a lot of people on the forum use it, and I thought I would share! Has anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Try a sign shop! They'll definitely not be discontinued. 

From a business sense, perhaps it didn't sell well at Home Depot. (I will admit, I didn't know they had it! I'd always assumed sign shops were best. I've never seen it at HD.) If they lost money carrying it, it's not worth them to continue keeping it around. Just a guess.


----------



## SammyNova (Aug 26, 2007)

It's been my experience that Home Depot sucks no matter where you are, nobody that works there ever knows what the **** you're talking about. If you go there it's easier to ask a customer who looks like they know what they doing than the employees. 
One such instance was when I went in there looking for hardware cloth and even after describing it as if they were toddlers (My 3 year old nephew got it!!!) they still didn't know what I was talking about and said that they didn't carry it. A nice man tapped me on the shoulder and said 'Honey, don't listen to these idiots. You'll find rolls of hardware cloth at the other end of the store on the far side of the fencing.' This was after the employee dragged me into the flooring department.

Anyway, I'd agree with Kimmiekins, Sign shop.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

to be fair to home depot employees, they are not trained as merchandise consultants or anything like that. home depot is supposed to be like a warehouse, where they simply sell you the things to build what you need. they are not a project design center in any way, and their associates do not receive *any* training on what stuff is or how to do things.

but yes, i'd try that or maybe a large craft shop.


----------

